# mairea



## Gavril

One dictionary translates _mairea_ as "honeyed, sugary, affected", and another translates it as "flattering". I'm not sure which of these (if either) is the more appropriate translation.

Would _mairea_ work in the following sentences?


_Hän oli oikein mairea kun tapasin hänet: hymyili paljon ja teki paljon suloisia eleitä.

Vihaan valokuvafilmi-mainoksia -- ne ovat aina täynnä maireasti hymyileviä henkilöjä.

Sanasi ovat niin maireita! Oletpa oikein kiltti.

Sanansa olivat niin maireita -- hän halusi vaikuttaa kiltiltä, mutta luulen, ettei tarkoittanut mitään, minkä meille sanoi.

Tämä laulu ei ole kaunista, on vaan oksettavan mairea.

En pidä tuosta kuviosta, se on mairea._


Kiitoksia paljon ja hyvää lauantaita


----------



## sakvaka

As far as I know, _mairea_ is only used with _hymy_.


----------



## hui

_mairea =  makeileva, makea, mielistelevä, liehittelevä, imarteleva
_
It is not a positive adjective, and it is mainly used to characterize a person's behavior.

_Hän oli oikein mairea kun tapasin hänet: hymyili paljon ja teki paljon suloisia eleitä.
_OK if you think the person is pretending.
_
Vihaan valokuvafilmi-mainoksia -- ne ovat aina täynnä maireasti hymyileviä henkilöjä.
_OK since you probably mean the smiles are not real. (What is _valokuvafilmimainos_?)

_ Sanasi ovat niin maireita! Oletpa oikein kiltti.
_OK if you are being sarcastic with _kiltti_.
_ 
*Hänen* sanansa olivat niin maireita -- hän halusi vaikuttaa kiltiltä, mutta luulen, ettei tarkoittanut mitään, minkä meille sanoi.
_OK.

_ Tämä laulu ei ole kaunista, on vaan oksettavan mairea*a*.
_OK.

_ En pidä tuosta kuviosta, se on mairea._
No.


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> _Vihaan valokuvafilmi-mainoksia -- ne ovat aina täynnä maireasti hymyileviä henkilöjä.
> _OK since you probably mean the smiles are not real. (What is _valokuvafilmimainos_?)



I was trying to say "ad for camera film" (Kodak, etc.). What would be the normal way of saying this?


> _Tämä laulu ei ole kaunista, on vaan oksettavan mairea*a*.
> _OK.



In this case, would _maireaa _be understood as _ylimakeaa_, _imelää_?

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## hui

> I was trying to say "ad for camera film" (Kodak, etc.). What would be the normal way of saying this?


_Filmirullamainos _sounds right.



> In this case, would _maireaa _be understood as _ylimakeaa_, _imelää_?


Yes.


----------

